# 10 minutes water colors, studies



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Here some watercolors, done in a depressed mood :-( .
I forced myself to do them within 10 minutes, to practise a loose and volatile style.
No, I don't expect you to like them, it was a study to experience the medium water color.
I didn't like them either at that time, past year.
Looking at them know I am more satisfied as it was a study and a time limited exercise.
Here we go....


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I love them! The 10 minute technique gives such life and emotion, who'd have thought it. My favorites are #6 and 7. I'd frame them and have them in my home.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't "know" art but I like what is see here - talent


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a really good idea. They are really okay! I've seen similar work in art shows, and frankly these are better. I think I should practice everyday to get back into the "culture" of painting. I enjoyed it so much, and it's so calming to "go into that other place" and let the world go.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are beautiful. :-D :-D


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> This is a really good idea. They are really okay! I've seen similar work in art shows, and frankly these are better. I think I should practice everyday to get back into the "culture" of painting. I enjoyed it so much, and it's so calming to "go into that other place" and let the world go.


You express it so well!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like your work.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

that was done when in a depressed mood? I think they are all very beautiful. I am in humble awe of you amazing ability.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

Those are wonderful. Your work is so pretty. I do envy anyone that can paint and draw!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Is the hibiscus for sale? LOVE THEM! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love them. You are very talented I couldn't do it in 10 days


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!!!! Even in a depressed mood you paint better than I can in a fabulous mood!! Your work is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Depressed you, time limits, whatever you say, they are lovely. Period.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Wow! you did those in 10 minutes each? I think they are amazing!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You know they are very good!! In 10 minutes all I manage to do is come up with a muddy mess. Watercolor is very challenging as you know very well.. You seem to have mastered it. Did you take formal lessons?? I can't seem to make headway on my own.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I like *all* of them! I'd be proud to hang any of them in my home!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Wonderful works!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

They are beautiful. You are so very talented.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

landscape in depression!!!!! 
It seems like there is a lot of free spirit in the paint brush. A lot more strokes than the other paintings. What is your thoughts on this painting?


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Coz!----these are G-R-E-A-T!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, these are all really lovely! Especially the flowers - you got so much done in 10 minutes. (You know many of the greatest artists produced their best works in the depths of depression). But glad you are feeling more positive now.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Your talent is so obvious... It is wonderful!


----------



## Laurenb53 (Jan 25, 2013)

They are absolutely beautiful. I have wanted to try water colors for so long but feel intimidated reading the how to books. Are you self taught or did you take classes? I think part of my problem is I think too much about my process and not let it flow. You definitely have the flow!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

amortje said:


> Here some watercolors, done in a depressed mood :-( .
> I forced myself to do them within 10 minutes, to practise a loose and volatile style.
> No, I don't expect you to like them, it was a study to experience the medium water color.
> I didn't like them either at that time, past year.
> ...


You are very very good and I applaud you. The l0 minute exercises keeps the artists from going into too much detail, so the color is what is important. Good job -- I really like them all but the later ones are exellent although the first is too. all are good.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

10 minutes! You my dear are very talented! I love them ALL!!!!!
I would hang any of them in my house with pride!!!! Amazing...


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is wonderful work.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Your 10 minute study proved to be awesome! ;0)


----------



## Katact (Jun 26, 2013)

I love #7. Your paintings are all beautiful.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

grandmann said:


> landscape in depression!!!!!
> It seems like there is a lot of free spirit in the paint brush. A lot more strokes than the other paintings. What is your thoughts on this painting?


For me painting is the free spirit that has to reveil in shape and colors.
I don't want to make a copy of something. I want to express my own impression of a subject. This was a study , time limited, to force myself to do the essentials and to create something loose and volatile. Watercolor gives nice effects when you work wet in wet and let the color do part of the job.
My thoughts on the paintings? I succeeded in expressing that particular feeling and mood at that particular moment. I can live with it. It is quite possible others don't like it at all but for me it's ok.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love them all. I used to do watercolor, but never tried the 10 min study. Makes me want to get out all my paints again. Did you find the study somewhere???


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

amortje...are these painted outdoors? I often thought about giving painting in the out doors a try. Just wondering if watercolors dry up too quickly for that. Must have to be sprayed a lot!! Inccidentally,I think a LOT of spraying with water is a big factor in obtaining that loose elusive look I'm after.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

amortje said:


> Here some watercolors, done in a depressed mood :-( .
> I forced myself to do them within 10 minutes, to practise a loose and volatile style.
> No, I don't expect you to like them, it was a study to experience the medium water color.
> I didn't like them either at that time, past year.
> ...


These are wonderful to see, and the fact that some are consecutive shows your process clearly. How talented you are.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are very good. I've paid for lessons to paint watercolour loosely like yours but I still can't do it. I always revert to detail. Do you use a large brush?


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

It's too bad you don't like them. I think they're all just lovely. My taste in art for sure.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

monty1 said:


> Love them all. I used to do watercolor, but never tried the 10 min study. Makes me want to get out all my paints again. Did you find the study somewhere???


It's a method to avoid going into too much details.
As I like a painting to show a free spirit or emotion, it's a method that works for me. Painters practicing another, more realistic style probably don't need these kind of exercises. No, I didn't follow a specific study, there are other methods to obtain similar results.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

junebjh said:


> Those are very good. I've paid for lessons to paint watercolour loosely like yours but I still can't do it. I always revert to detail. Do you use a large brush?


I use the usual brushes, nothing extremely expensive.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Amortje: I could not make that in 10 years!! You are very talented and should be proud of your work instead of being so negative about it!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Dusti said:


> amortje...are these painted outdoors? I often thought about giving painting in the out doors a try. Just wondering if watercolors dry up too quickly for that. Must have to be sprayed a lot!! Inccidentally,I think a LOT of spraying with water is a big factor in obtaining that loose elusive look I'm after.


No, I don't paint outside. Using oils I always end up with a 'lively' picture. (all varieties of insects)
Doing watercolors it's difficult to keep it wet enough. I don't spray, I use a brush to wet the paper.
Mostly I'm inspired by a picture and decide what elements are important for me to paint. I NEVER copy anything. 
I admire others who make beautiful reproductions, but that's not my style. For me it's not just the result, it's more the feeling and the expression that I want to share. Result: Some people don't like my paintings at all. People want to see something that is real and something they can recognize. I like abstract painting. Beyond reality, out of the box......
(I hope I'm clear in my explanations, as English isn't my native language)


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love them,always wanted to draw trees,


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! I commend you! Usually I can detect that someone is not speaking in their native language even in writing, but I didn't get that at all from yours. Tells me you are a very educated lady. I am not, I was the street kid you probably stepped over in alley ways, and I didn't even graduate high school - had to work. But that is not to say I am not educated, I was an avid reader. I popped books the way people tossed down potato chips.

I understand what you are saying about the feeling you put into a painting, for me it's always been about color. And as far as never copy anything, I am assuming you mean not painting from photos. But to me, you ARE copying anything you see whether a photo or from something outdoors. That's what artists do, we're cameras but with better developing capabilities than most people, and that's about it. Some artist use selective vision, as you do, nothing wrong with that, but if I am to paint...I want to paint exactly what I see!! Afterall what I saw is what made me want to paint it. This is just my take on the subject and the "copying" thing.

quote=amortje] No, I don't paint outside. Using oils I always end up with a 'lively' picture. (all varieties of insects)
Doing watercolors it's difficult to keep it wet enough. I don't spray, I use a brush to wet the paper.
Mostly I'm inspired by a picture and decide what elements are important for me to paint. I NEVER copy anything... 
I admire others who make beautiful reproductions, but that's not my style. For me it's not just the result, it's more the feeling and the expression that I want to share. Result: Some people don't like my paintings at all. People want to see something that is real and something they can recognize. I like abstract painting. Beyond reality, out of the box......
(I hope I'm clear in my explanations, as English isn't my native language)[/quote]


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Whatever the mood, the inspiration or the time taken to accomplish these canvases, they are all beautiful and you have talent . be sure to cultivate it.. it is a gift.xo


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> Whatever the mood, the inspiration or the time taken to accomplish these canvases, they are all beautiful and you have talent . be sure to cultivate it.. it is a gift.xo


Thank you!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing the pictures and listening to all considerations painters have....
Thank you !!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Wow! I commend you! Usually I can detect that someone is not speaking in their native language even in writing, but I didn't get that at all from yours. Tells me you are a very educated lady. I am not, I was the street kid you probably stepped over in alley ways, and I didn't even graduate high school - had to work. But that is not to say I am not educated, I was an avid reader. I popped books the way people tossed down potato chips.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the feeling you put into a painting, for me it's always been about color. And as far as never copy anything, I am assuming you mean not painting from photos. But to me, you ARE copying anything you see whether a photo or from something outdoors. That's what artists do, we're cameras but with better developing capabilities than most people, and that's about it. Some artist use selective vision, as you do, nothing wrong with that, but if I am to paint...I want to paint exactly what I see!! Afterall what I saw is what made me want to paint it. This is just my take on the subject and the "copying" thing.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

As already mentioned: I love your work and it's nice to learn about your view on 'the world', how you see things and transform them into shapes and colors. Wish you a lot of success!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I really love your paintings - especially the hibiscus - however the landscapes really speak to me  Thank you for sharing


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

OOooh! I love the hibiscus!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats to you. I think you have done some wonderful work. I love your use of colors


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I like them all, think they are wonderful!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

I adore them all. Wish I could do that. Enjoy them, they're wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful! What a great idea - to work in 10 minute spurts. :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Really beautiful watercolors. Amazing you could complete each in 10 minutes. Your talent is impressive.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. Stop being so hard on yourself and just try to enjoy the process!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I think they are great. 10 minutes? Wow


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I might try that, but I don't do watercolor. Your art work is lovely. I love flowers.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

I think they're wonderful, so much movement!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

If you did these in 10 each, what could you do if you allowed yourself more time? Of course I love the flowers and see many offers to buy them. .

Are you still painting? All are great with such emotion and power, and the flowers would look great on my walls too. Love your work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very beautiful!!! You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Those are very nice Keep practicing. You are a great artist.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing work! You are very talented!!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I love them # 6 & 7 are my favorites. You are very talented.!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your talent and thoughts. Inspiring.



amortje said:


> Thank you all for sharing the pictures and listening to all considerations painters have....
> Thank you !!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there anything you aren't talented at? I love everything you do and am always amazed at how many mediums you have conquered. Great job!!


----------

